# RSVP2 registration for 50% off



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

I missed the cancellation date to get part of my registration fees refunded as I won't be able to make this year.

I think the registration can be transferred to someone else, you can have it for 50% off of what I paid which was $110.00. This is for RSVP2 August 18-19.

Thanks.
*
edit: never mind, ignore this post.*


Q: Can I sell or give my registration to another rider?
A: No. Registrations are NOT TRANSFERABLE - but you can get a 75% refund until 30 days before the event. View Cascade's refund policy for details.


----------

